# Friday Jan 27th



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2012)

Calling for maybe  6 inches at the bush....Hoping that goes up! Anybody have any more info on this? Looks like a hard one to call.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

PleasePleasePleasePleasePlease.

I'm 50/50 on coming up this weekend, and a decent storm would make it a no-brainer.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm anxious to try MRG. If we get a good wallop and I can squeeze in a day I will make it happen.


----------



## HowieT2 (Jan 23, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Calling for maybe  6 inches at the bush....Hoping that goes up! Anybody have any more info on this? Looks like a hard one to call.



who is calling this and based on what?

Dont get me wrong, I'm all for it and will take whatever I can get.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> who is calling this and based on what?
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I'm all for it and will take whatever I can get.



The All-Knowing WinnChill!!



> Ballparking at or just under half a foot for now (tough forecast--will likely change)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's supposed to rain up there today.  Either way I'm heading up Thursday.  If you can't find me on the slopes, I'll be at the Castlerock for Apres and the Slidebrook for late night cocktails.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 23, 2012)

say hi to alex at the slidebrook for me, just met his brother while pumping gas last night up by killington...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope so.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



I like his steely and grity confidence in the below.



> _By later Thursday it will again get interesting or perhaps it won't_


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Accuweather says snow late the week, and above average snowfall for Northern New England for the rest of the season.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 23, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Accuweather says snow late the week, and above average snowfall for Northern New England for the rest of the season.


 
Boy I like that map.  Assuming its true (a big assumption in a year that has blown away most forecasts) I would be one happy camper.  Locally it looks like only average snowfall but thats ok because they are fully open already and should be able to maintain.  NNE and Utah are my other destinations and they look to be the bullseye.  Got my fingers crossed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's tough trusting the weatherfolk at this point.  I'd feel like the little kid that falls for the same practical joke for the 5th or 6th time.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2012)

It will be..what it will be...


----------



## WJenness (Jan 24, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, it's tough trusting the weatherfolk at this point.  I'd feel like the little kid that falls for the same practical joke for the 5th or 6th time.



I think Charlie Brown knows how you feel:







-w


----------



## Vortex (Jan 24, 2012)

Accuweather has 6 to 10 inches at Sunday River Thursday night into Friday.  1st chair is the plan.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 24, 2012)

Bob R said:


> Accuweather has 6 to 10 inches at Sunday River Thursday night into Friday.  1st chair is the plan.



Waiting until tomorrow afternoon to make the call, but come Friday, there may very well be an empty chair at my desk...

-w


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2012)

Bob R said:


> Accuweather has 6 to 10 inches at Sunday River Thursday night into Friday.  1st chair is the plan.



I'm kinda liking that scenario a bit too--Attitash through SR/SL/Saddle.  Still a fluid situation after some trend changes today.  Will stay on it.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I'm kinda liking that scenario a bit too--Attitash through SR/SL/Saddle.  Still a fluid situation after some trend changes today.  Will stay on it.



So you're favoring a more Eastern tilt to the storm?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> So you're favoring a more Eastern tilt to the storm?



Not so much the inland runner that last night's was--a good trend so far.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Not so much the inland runner that last night's was--a good trend so far.



Since I've got your ear, when's the new site launch?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 24, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Since I've got your ear, when's the new site launch?



Was supposed to have been today, so I would imagine any day now--we're hoping the developers come through (the holidays held things up).  I'm not in direct charge so I can't do much about it.  The draft versions are looking fantastic and think you'll be pleasantly surprised.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Not so much the inland runner that last night's was--a good trend so far.


Are you still thinking just under a half foot at the bush?


----------



## powhunter (Jan 24, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you still thinking just under a half foot at the bush?



You heading up next week?  Mike and I are Mon-Tues  Probably start at K

Steveo


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 24, 2012)

powhunter said:


> You heading up next week?  Mike and I are Mon-Tues  Probably start at K
> 
> Steveo



This Thursday to Sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Was supposed to have been today, so I would imagine any day now--we're hoping the developers come through (the holidays held things up).  I'm not in direct charge so I can't do much about it.  The draft versions are looking fantastic and think you'll be pleasantly surprised.  Thanks for asking!



I can't wait to go on the new site


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you still thinking just under a half foot at the bush?



So far.  Looks like they may just barely get into some mixing.  I'll be updating through the day (maybe increasing slightly) and will keep you posted.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill
Thanks for the updates.   looks like a wild ride North tomorrow night


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> So far.  Looks like they may just barely get into some mixing.  I'll be updating through the day (maybe increasing slightly) and will keep you posted.


I guess it will not be white stuff falling at Platty in Catskills 15 dollar ski day this friday.?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> So far.  Looks like they may just barely get into some mixing.  I'll be updating through the day (maybe increasing slightly) and will keep you posted.


Yes, thank you!


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I guess it will not be white stuff falling at Platty in Catskills 15 dollar ski day this friday.?



Probably mixing for them too Scotty--sorry.  But, like SB, I'll keep you posted today/Thurs.  

A side note, with some of you with Catskills/Dacks interests, I'm hoping we can extend our detailed forecasts for those regions soon.  We'll see how the new site launch goes and go from there, but it is something we're working towards.  Until then, I'll do my best to help you out on the AZ forum.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Probably mixing for them too Scotty--sorry.  But, like SB, I'll keep you posted today/Thurs.
> 
> A side note, with some of you with Catskills/Dacks interests, I'm hoping we can extend our detailed forecasts for those regions soon.  We'll see how the new site launch goes and go from there, but it is something we're working towards.  Until then, I'll do my best to help you out on the AZ forum.



Thanks Mr. Winn and that would be great


----------



## tommy5402 (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> A side note, with some of you with Catskills/Dacks interests, I'm hoping we can extend our detailed forecasts for those regions soon.  We'll see how the new site launch goes and go from there, but it is something we're working towards.  Until then, I'll do my best to help you out on the AZ forum.



Would appreciate that as well!


----------



## abc (Jan 25, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> A side note, with some of you with Catskills/Dacks interests, I'm hoping we can extend our detailed forecasts for those regions soon.  We'll see how the new site launch goes and go from there, but it is something we're working towards.  Until then, I'll do my best to help you out on the AZ forum.


Winn, that's fantastic! 

And, very much appreciated all your help on the forum.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 25, 2012)

Things are still looking good for Sugarloaf.  Come on up/over boys. If we get snow Friday things will be as good as it gets in NE. They have blown more snow at SL than I have ever seen. Better than ever too. Sunday River type effort.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Are you still thinking just under a half foot at the bush?



Still holding at previous accumulations--not looking that great but they and the rest of NVT resorts stand the best chance of getting a little something out of this.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Thanks Mr. Winn and that would be great



Scotty--it's just not looking that great for the Cats.  Too much mild air aloft.  Sorry.  Maybe an inch or two on the front end before changeover Friday AM.  However, all areas from the Cats/Dacks thru VT/NH/ME turn colder this weekend to get snowmaking efforts back up (those guns must be running ragged!).  Maybe by Sunday things can be touched up a little.  :???:

I'll be away from the computer this morning but will check back in later today


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 26, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Things are still looking good for Sugarloaf.  Come on up/over boys. If we get snow Friday things will be as good as it gets in NE. They have blown more snow at SL than I have ever seen. Better than ever too. Sunday River type effort.



I only visited there and chatted with Ethan Austin (cool guy) but haven't skied there yet--would absolutely LOVE to!  The March AZ Summit is very tempting!  

SL (as well as SR/Saddle/Black) should make out the best with this storm!


----------



## Tooth (Jan 26, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I only visited there and chatted with Ethan Austin (cool guy) but haven't skied there yet--would absolutely LOVE to!  The March AZ Summit is very tempting!
> 
> SL (as well as SR/Saddle/Black) should make out the best with this storm!



Let me know if you come up. Thanks WinnChill. Can't wait for the site.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 26, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I only visited there and chatted with Ethan Austin (cool guy) but haven't skied there yet--would absolutely LOVE to!  The March AZ Summit is very tempting!
> 
> SL (as well as SR/Saddle/Black) should make out the best with this storm!






 Tooth offered some hospitality in a post above,  If you Check out the Loaf, stop at Sunday River on your way up or back,  I will give you a nice tour.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2012)

Ll





WinnChill said:


> Scotty--it's just not looking that great for the Cats.  Too much mild air aloft.  Sorry.  Maybe an inch or two on the front end before changeover Friday AM.  However, all areas from the Cats/Dacks thru VT/NH/ME turn colder this weekend to get snowmaking efforts back up (those guns must be running ragged!).  Maybe by Sunday things can be touched up a little.  :???:
> 
> I'll be away from the computer this morning but will check back in later today



Thanks mr winn i think i skip friday so cheap at Platty but i wait for the snow,


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snowing like crazy here in Albany, unfortunately it's going to change over soon.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 26, 2012)

20 degrees out at Sugarloaf. Hope it stays cold long enough.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2012)

Matty baby is forecasting the motherlode to be Sunday River and the Loaf







What's really nice is temps to stay at or below freezing for the next few days.  I think we should be setting our sites on Maine.  Lift vouchers be damned.  I'll take the over 50 incentive.

$10 off at saddleback via rsne or golf and ski warehouse


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2012)

snowing hard at the Bush.....hope it stays all snow


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> snowing hard at the Bush.....hope it stays all snow



like


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> like



Mixing has already worked into Stowe after 3-4" overnight--that means Sugarbush is in the mixing too:sad:.  Sorry.

I was going to take my son out on the slopes at some point this month but canned tomorrow's outing due to this mess.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone have any morning reports for Cannon or thereabouts?  What's really happening, rain, freezing rain, wind, or snow?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> Anyone have any morning reports for Cannon or thereabouts?  What's really happening, rain, freezing rain, wind, or snow?



They're likely mixing now--an observation point I have is showing mixing for the past couple of hours.  I'll email Greg Keeler at Cannon to see what's going on.


----------



## andyaxa (Jan 27, 2012)

NCP in the Monadnocks since about 8pm last night. Sounds like it isn't pretty up north either.   We were going to take the kids up to Bretton a week from today...hope they recover.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 27, 2012)

All snow at Sugarloaf as of right now. Hope we hang in there. Come on elevation.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

LiquidFeet said:


> Anyone have any morning reports for Cannon or thereabouts?  What's really happening, rain, freezing rain, wind, or snow?



3-5" (at Cannon) from their latest report


----------



## Tooth (Jan 27, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> 3-5" from their latest report



Its a solid 4 now that I took a walk in it. Its snowing really hard up here. I'll let you know whats going on over here at lunch. Im off to play in the new snow.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Its a solid 4 now that I took a walk in it. Its snowing really hard up here. I'll let you know whats going on over here at lunch. Im off to play in the new snow.



Good to hear!  Have fun!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Tooth said:


> All snow at Sugarloaf as of right now. Hope we hang in there. Come on elevation.


I think Maine is the best place to be


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowing hard at Saddleback right now. About 6-7so far, hard to tell with the blowing  snow. No signs of mixing.. It's about 23 degrees on the mountain. This looks like a jackpot, at least for now.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2012)

Excellent...the Rangeley Lakes Effect!   Love it....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 27, 2012)

9am and 55 degrees and rain on LI....strong S winds..hoping the warm air doesnt push too far North..


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I think Maine is the best place to be



Seems to be.  I was going to go to Jay on Sat, since it's the furthest north and least likely to experience mixing.  But after this morning, I think I'll head to Sunday River.  I'll take 8+" with a little mixing over 3" of all snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

P





St. Bear said:


> Seems to be.  I was going to go to Jay on Sat, since it's the furthest north and least likely to experience mixing.  But after this morning, I think I'll head to Sunday River.  I'll take 8+" with a little mixing over 3" of all snow.


Sweet that sounds like a great snowy plan enjoy i'm glad some places in north east are finally seeing snow


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2012)

Radar is showing a green and pink on the notch at Cannon.  I bagged it when I looked at the radar this morning.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are the reports for Friday

VT


NH

ME

Read the reporting date.  Some of the data are stale.

Bill


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2012)

And Cannon is currently on wind hold of all lifts.  Cannonball will not open and they expect Peabody, Zoomer and Tuckerbook to open at 10AM.  Glad I bagged it.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 27, 2012)

All snow at SL still. Lapping cat rides. Lifts on hold.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like Maine will get to keep their snow.  Others, not so much 







http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/wx_charts.htm

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/maps/


----------



## Breeze (Jan 27, 2012)

10 AM in West Bethel, just moved  the car for  snow-plow, that stuff bouncing off the windshield isn't  snow. 

Yes, there is  a good 6" of  snow. 

Breeze


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Raining in Waterbury VT

Burlington a bit breezy at 3-4K feet

See my page for mo.  Or maybe you shouldn't look


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Breeze said:


> 10 AM in West Bethel, just moved  the car for  snow-plow, that stuff bouncing off the windshield isn't  snow.
> 
> Yes, there is  a good 6" of  snow.
> 
> Breeze



 Hope altitude will save them.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Tooth said:


> Lapping cat rides. .



? What mean?


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 27, 2012)

So I take it things aren't looking to good for most of the resorts?  I'm not ready to make a long trek north this weekend, and it looks like only the northern most mountains may have any appeciable new snow (at least not rain....).  If there is any plus though, i guess it might be warm enough to play golf tomorrow......


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 27, 2012)

still puking at Saddleback despite what the radar is saying.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

dartmouth01 said:


> So I take it things aren't looking to good for most of the resorts?  I'm not ready to make a long trek north this weekend, and it looks like only the northern most mountains may have any appeciable new snow (at least not rain....).  If there is any plus though, i guess it might be warm enough to play golf tomorrow......


''

To me the problem is more a matter of the freeze  up tonight, to make things "firm" bring your 
nice and sharp GS cruisers.  Just don't fall.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

tipsdown said:


> still puking at Saddleback despite what the radar is saying.



In the valley?  cross fingers...

Berlin NH Airport is reporting 33 degrees and Light freezing rain.

Stratton is showing 1.5 degrees differential between summit and base.  Yea, I know it['s far away.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2012)

I hate pink and green.  Maine is going pink now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep Me  2 we're in the middle of our  4th  FN ice storm here in 2 weeks .  Everything here is shut down , dangerous walking , wires loaded with ice -- i'm so damn tired of this


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 27, 2012)

billski said:


> In the valley?  cross fingers...
> 
> Berlin NH Airport is reporting 33 degrees and Light freezing rain.
> 
> Stratton is showing 1.5 degrees differential between summit and base.  Yea, I know it['s far away.



Not sure about the valley buts it's about 24 on the mountain.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2012)

Saddleback not opening today due to high winds....wish I could get up there but will be in So VT....Western Maine is the place to be for fresh tracks tomorrow and wind-loaded pow!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 27, 2012)

To quote Kurt Cobain, "Nature is a whore".  

I'm officially sick of this nonsense.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

tipsdown said:


> Not sure about the valley buts it's about 24 on the mountain.



Good.  Some glimmer of hope.


----------



## troy (Jan 27, 2012)

fekkin' great, another bust.  havent had one pow day this season, friggin' awesome.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

All I gotta say is that when it finally gets good, you won't find me at work, you won't find me online, my cell will be off and the out of office message will have no end date.

My only concern right now is being able to use all my vouchers.   

The resorts can only breath a sigh of relief that this isn't happening over presidents week.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Jan 27, 2012)

Same here, i may not be found in the office during the month of March, with the vouchers I've been hoarding....  Unfortunately most i can't even sell, since they are in my name or 2 fer 1's.....


----------



## awf170 (Jan 27, 2012)

troy said:


> fekkin' great, another bust.  havent had one pow day this season, friggin' awesome.



This is exactly what was forecast to happen... meaning it wasn't really a bust.  :roll:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/Sugarbush.VT                 Win says no rain at sugarbush


----------



## awf170 (Jan 27, 2012)

Not raining currently.  They definitely got a little bit of rain this morning. Even if it didn't rain much it has been above freezing all morning.  That means the conditions are probably good now, but won't be very good once everything freezes up tonight.

Not trying to be a debbie downer but I just don't want anyone reading this to drive up to Sugarbush tomorrow AM expecting great conditions.  Groomers should be just fine, but off piste would probably be skiing quite poorly.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 27, 2012)

thinking a nice snowshoe in the morning until the sun and warmer temps can loosen things up...


----------



## psyflyer (Jan 27, 2012)

3-4 inches at burke.  Rode slush spring conds most of the day.  New lift on windhold all day... Poma ran, park was fun.  Once this thing ices over it will be bulletproof.


----------



## Tooth (Jan 27, 2012)

billski said:


> ? What mean?



This morning, and many other times when surface conditions are awesome, the lifts were on windhold. Sugarloaf loads everyone onto Cats for rides up the mountain or to the Tbar or whatever at the time. Pretty cool stuff on a Powder day. If youre not used to Cat rides this will make you feel like youre doing something pretty cool.  8)


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

It now snowing at Plattekill


----------



## Tooth (Jan 27, 2012)

2 more inches strong at Sugarloaf of all snow after the sleet ended. Freezing rain came in after a freezing fog. weird day. Way better than expected with this backend snow. We may get a foot of this keeps up.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2012)

Sugarbush was very sweet today and as Winn said no rain!! Although pretty hard rain around 4:30 we will see how tomorrow is.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 29, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> say hi to alex at the slidebrook for me, just met his brother while pumping gas last night up by killington...



I've met him before.  Nice guy.  Alex was telling me that he's making snow skates now.  @Allskiing.  Great skiing with you.


----------

